# Ask G.T. anything re: Diet and Exercise.



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

And I will do my best.


----------



## editec (Jul 2, 2009)

I never exercise, I eat whatever and whenever I choose, I smoke too much, and I am apparently in excellent health. I still wear the same sized clothes I wore when I was 25 years old, and my cholesterol levels are those of a 14 year old kid, and high school girls still flirt with me, for jst three examples of this unnatural life I seem to be leading.

Naturally, I feel cheated because I am not getting my fair share of the free health care benefits that other veterans my age are typically getting.

Question: Is that picture of me in my basement -- the one that seems to be me getting older and sicker -- something I should get revarnished?

PS. no I am _NOT_ a vampire.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

editec said:


> I never exercise, I eat whatever and whenever I choose, I smoke too much, and I am apparently in excellent health. I still wear the same sized clothes I wore when I was 25 years old, and my cholesterol levels are those of a 14 year old kid, and high school girls still flirt with me, for jst three examples of this unnatural life I seem to be leading.
> 
> Naturally, I feel cheated because I am not getting my fair share of the free health care benefits that other veterans my age are typically getting.
> 
> ...



I'll have to know your age to answer all of this.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 2, 2009)

editec said:


> I never exercise, I eat whatever and whenever I choose, I smoke too much, and I am apparently in excellent health. I still wear the same sized clothes I wore when I was 25 years old, and my cholesterol levels are those of a 14 year old kid, and high school girls still flirt with me, for jst three examples of this unnatural life I seem to be leading.
> 
> Naturally, I feel cheated because I am not getting my fair share of the free health care benefits that other veterans my age are typically getting.
> 
> ...



be careful with a knife around that picture


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

When considering reaching out in this thread, do realize that I base everything I posess by-way of knowledge on the subject not just on research, but on trial and error and personal experience. I've come up with ways to engage the "diet and exercise" front in life that have helped a lot of lazy procrastinators, and I'd be glad to do it over and over.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> When considering reaching out in this thread, do realize that I base everything I posess by-way of knowledge on the subject not just on research, but on trial and error and personal experience. I've come up with ways to engage the "diet and exercise" front in life that have helped a lot of lazy procrastinators, and I'd be glad to do it over and over.


Sitting in front of a computer is lousy exercise. Chips and beer does not add much either yet taste good on a hot day.


----------



## editec (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I never exercise, I eat whatever and whenever I choose, I smoke too much, and I am apparently in excellent health. I still wear the same sized clothes I wore when I was 25 years old, and my cholesterol levels are those of a 14 year old kid, and high school girls still flirt with me, for jst three examples of this unnatural life I seem to be leading.
> ...


 
I'm not entirely sure.

 I'll have to ask my dad when he comes in from breaking those wild horses.

But as I recall Christ was a corporal when I was a kid.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Sitting in front of a computer is lousy exercise. Chips and beer does not add much either yet taste good on a hot day.



I understand everyone's aspirations of being an internet comedian, but I WAS sincerely hoping to help some folks out.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

editec said:


> I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> I'll have to ask my dad when he comes in from breaking those wild horses.
> 
> But as I recall Christ was a corporal when I was a kid.




Christ didn't serve. Maybe LSD has caused your memories to get away from you.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting in front of a computer is lousy exercise. Chips and beer does not add much either yet taste good on a hot day.
> ...


Actually just put that in there so I can keep tabs on the thread...who knows I may learn something I wish to apply.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> And I will do my best.



And why should I believe you know anything about diet and exercise?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Actually just put that in there so I can keep tabs on the thread...who knows I may learn something I wish to apply.




True, good point. It didn't bug me, just appeared to be a pattern being my only responses were sarcasm.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> And why should I believe you know anything about diet and exercise?



You don't have to believe anything I write. How about being responsible for your own gullibility and determine if I'm a blow-hard or not by the content of my advice, before you decide one way or the other?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And why should I believe you know anything about diet and exercise?
> ...



quite frankly, i do not think there is much advice you can give me about diet and exercise that isn't the same old stuff anyone else will give me

some of us here have been working out for years and we all have our own ideas on what works best.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> quite frankly, i do not think there is much advice you can give me about diet and exercise that isn't the same old stuff anyone else will give me
> 
> some of us here have been working out for years and we all have our own ideas on what works best.



Good for you, and some don't. Did you ever think, maybe this thread isn't for me and I can just pass it over? What's with the complex, dude? I'm just trying to help people, if you don't need help, terrific, here's a fucking cookie.


----------



## editec (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting in front of a computer is lousy exercise. Chips and beer does not add much either yet taste good on a hot day.
> ...


 
Understood.  It is a nice gesture.

And perhaps when we know you better, and your posts have shown you to be somebody with expertise in those areas of health and fitness you'll be the guy people pay attention to when those topic come up.

Right now you're just some text on the net, know what I mean?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't have a complex

I just don't believe that there are any questions about diet and exercise that haven't already been asked and answered. So how would your answers be any different?


----------



## editec (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not entirely sure.
> ...


 
You were there, too?

_Say,_ perhaps you really_ are_ the guy to tell us how to live long and prosper.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 2, 2009)

Okay GT here goes... female, fifty plus would be nice to lose ten to fifteen pounds of excess fat over the next four months. Not normally into junk food. Never eat out. Actually don't eat a whole lot just don't get much exercise...hurt a few years ago so a lot of activities are extremely painful.


----------



## YWN666 (Jul 2, 2009)

Does drinking coffee or anything with caffeine help or hinder weight loss?  I get conflicting answers.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> I don't have a complex
> 
> I just don't believe that there are any questions about diet and exercise that haven't already been asked and answered. So how would your answers be any different?



No, actually you seem to. 

Of course there's probably not much that hasn't been asked or answered, nobody's even denying that, but sometimes it takes a catalyst like asking the question as you peruse a political message board. People are inherently lazy and/or passive, but sometimes only require small-signs to pick themselves up and start doing something. It's nice for people to have their information condensed, and also feel as though someone has paid attention to their situation, in particular. 

Again, if this is all not for you, why post? Why such angst against the offer of help, when it doesn't even imply YOU, personally, NEED help? That suggests some anger/angst/superiority complex. Lay off.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

editec said:


> Understood.  It is a nice gesture.
> 
> And perhaps when we know you better, and your posts have shown you to be somebody with expertise in those areas of health and fitness you'll be the guy people pay attention to when those topic come up.
> 
> Right now you're just some text on the net, know what I mean?



Of course, and what better thread to show those posts for people to assess.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Does drinking coffee or anything with caffeine help or hinder weight loss?  I get conflicting answers.



Caffeine is good in small doses and does boost metabolism. One cup a day, I'd suggest. The crux of caffeine is that it messes with your heart rate, and in my opinion the heart is not something that should often be fucked with. 

Coffee is also an anti-oxidant, which is a good boost to the immune system, but it's got a dehydrating component so drink extra water. Dehydration can cause all kinds of bad stuff, namely kidney stones which suck a donkey wanker.


----------



## YWN666 (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> YWN666 said:
> 
> 
> > Does drinking coffee or anything with caffeine help or hinder weight loss?  I get conflicting answers.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a complex
> ...



So you're a psychologist as well as a diet and exercise guru????

well excuse me.

you may be right, i have a problem with people who pretend to be experts on something as basic as diet and exercise.

tell me can i drop 4 inches off my waist in a week by not exercising and eating whatever i want.  i saw an infomercial that said i can.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Okay GT here goes... female, fifty plus would be nice to lose ten to fifteen pounds of excess fat over the next four months. Not normally into junk food. Never eat out. Actually don't eat a whole lot just don't get much exercise...hurt a few years ago so a lot of activities are extremely painful.




Needs more info. What does dinner normally look like, and how late? Is there a usual evening snack, if so what is it?

What is the extent of your pain? (what sort of things can't you do).


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

Skull Pilot said:


> So you're a psychologist as well as a diet and exercise guru????
> 
> well excuse me.
> 
> ...




Right, so because you're proficient in the area, everyone must be>? Get out much? There are literally millions who don't have the first clue. Have YOU considered helping someone? Give it a shot. 

I'm not pretend, BTW. 

And what do you know, you were wrong already b/c I've got two questions for advise; thus, you're wrong that people don't seek the help. Let bygons be bygons man. Really.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

YWN666 said:


> Thanks!



N/P. There's also these pills you can grab called green-tea extract. They're less caffeine yet more of the anti-oxidant component. It will give you a smaller boost of metabolism, but a boost nontheless, and also increase your vitality. Pretty inexpensive, too.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Okay GT here goes... female, fifty plus would be nice to lose ten to fifteen pounds of excess fat over the next four months. Not normally into junk food. Never eat out. Actually don't eat a whole lot just don't get much exercise...hurt a few years ago so a lot of activities are extremely painful.
> ...



Dinner; 

one cheese enchilada or half an eight ounce steak, couple green beans, three four spoonfuls of cottage cheese... if I snack at night after 8 it is normally nuts and dried fruit or a small cup of fruit.

I can no longer walk very far. I am exhausted after a walk to the mail box. I can swim for about fifteen minutes then it is a rest for about an hour or so. Anything is a long rest after. It takes over the counter pain pills to get through a day of up and down. I slept most of the time for months after I got hurt, could not stay awake, it was a chemical poisoning. I tried doing some of my commercial artwork and my arms and legs hurt so bad Rod propped my forearms with pillows to try to give some relief. I could not type more than a paragraph or two for most of the first year after without being in extreme pain. It is all improved to the point I can stay up for a couple of hours then it is rest time and I sleep for a little bit.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Dinner;
> 
> one cheese enchilada or half an eight ounce steak, couple green beans, three four spoonfuls of cottage cheese... if I snack at night after 8 it is normally nuts and dried fruit or a small cup of fruit.
> 
> I can no longer walk very far. I am exhausted after a walk to the mail box. I can swim for about fifteen minutes then it is a rest for about an hour or so. Anything is a long rest after. It takes over the counter pain pills to get through a day of up and down. I slept most of the time for months after I got hurt, could not stay awake, it was a chemical poisoning. I tried doing some of my commercial artwork and my arms and legs hurt so bad Rod propped my forearms with pillows to try to give some relief. I could not type more than a paragraph or two for most of the first year after without being in extreme pain. It is all improved to the point I can stay up for a couple of hours then it is rest time and I sleep for a little bit.




Hmm,

See your portion sizes and food-choices seem decent. You could tighten some stuff up like eat your fruit earlier in the day, but I don't know that that's making much difference. The reason for that is that you'd like your body's sugars burnt-off as energy throughout the day so that the excess doesn't get stored as fat molecules while you sleep. But dried fruit is not too extreme in that regard. 

Have you had your thyroid checked? If it's a bit underactive you wouldn't metabolize food as quickly and your energy levels would drop some. I'd definitely have that checked. 

I know you want to lose, but are you currently gaining or simply sustaining? This is going to be difficult if your thyroid is fine, your diet seems decent, and you can't do much by-way of activity. I would suggest a program for you that starts really "easy" on you, and see if that doesn't also boost your energy, but I'll wait for your next response. 

The swimming is good, and 4OZ. of steak isn't that bad although red-meat can be fatty. I'd wait for your next response before I suggested a limited exercise program and some sort of metabolism booster.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

how does one get honey out of carpet?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> how does one get honey out of carpet?



Carpet in the traditional sense, or someone's pubes?


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Dinner;
> ...


Thyroid is in check. Not gaining actually losing a pound every few months. Gained the extra weight after a surgery four years ago and a lot of stressful shit going on. 

Still have fairly decent muscle mass yet don't wanna see that turn into fat. Been trying to figure out things I can eat that will give enough energy without being totally exhausted or wiped out at every turn. Take calcium, b and a multi vitamin.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

RodISHI said:


> Thyroid is in check. Not gaining actually losing a pound every few months. Gained the extra weight after a surgery four years ago and a lot of stressful shit going on.
> 
> Still have fairly decent muscle mass yet don't wanna see that turn into fat. Been trying to figure out things I can eat that will give enough energy without being totally exhausted or wiped out at every turn. Take calcium, b and a multi vitamin.




L-Glutamine would be a good help for starters. It helps with your muscle recovery and so you won't be as burnt out from exercise all the time. I'd take half a serving in the middle of your workout, and the other half directly after. Any GNC employee should be able to look at you and determine your proper dosage, but it should also say-so on the bottle. It's in-expensive, too. 

I've never really dealt with someone who could barely walk without exhaustion. The first thing that comes to my mind is to upgrade your B-Vitamin to a "vitamin B-Complex" which has higher dosages of B's and includes all of the B's. Also,add in a green-tea extract supplement. 

Next, I'd add either brown-rice, or wheat pasta to your lunch. (keep dinner roughly the same. 

Drink lots of water throughout the day, and an 8oz. cup of (black) coffee in the morning. 

These things should all help with your energy levels; in addition to a decrease in your red-meats. These take longer to digest and can make you feel lethargic, decrease your energy levels. 

in-terms of exercise, it's always a good idea to do interval training when you're out to increase your stamina. that's short bursts of high-intensity (walking/running/swimming, etc. (choose your preference); followed by a really low-intensity thereafter. what this looks like is: walk hard and fast for 15-20 seconds, walk exaggeratedly slow for 15-20 seconds, repeat. It's hard for me to tell how long you can repeat this for, because as you mentioned you're in-pain. but so-long as you're doing a sufficient amount, coupled with an increase in energy-boosting foods/supplements in your diet, you should be able to build upon the walk to the mail-box and get yourself into some-more legitimate exercises, and the weight will come off even faster for you. 

sound good so far?


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Thyroid is in check. Not gaining actually losing a pound every few months. Gained the extra weight after a surgery four years ago and a lot of stressful shit going on.
> ...


I'll do the GNC next trip to DM and let you know after how/if it helps. I have some green tea extract, I'll add that in the vitamin routine.... I know some years back I had heard E helped when exercising by keeping the oxygen level up in the muscle tissue while doing heavy exercise. I tried it and noticed a big difference..actually tested it several times to see if it helped....Muscles were not near as sore after next day if E was taken a few hours before exercising.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

Let me know how you manage, and I wish you the best.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

okay g...mind if i call you g...beats my first choice all to hell...i assure you....

this is a messageboard...what does that mean...o their are a bunch of people chatting instead of exercising.....somehow i would try to find the right choir to preach too....i think this may not be the right one...

and skull does have an attitude...we all do....that is what makes us unique.....

o and another thing....did you really use the term...sucking a donkey wanker and then ask me if it was real carpet or pubes.....now how serious do you expect me to take you?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

you did see the report out today that vegans have bone loss....compared to meat eaters....

give it to me ...raw and wiggling


----------



## random3434 (Jul 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> you did see the report out today that vegans have bone loss....compared to meat eaters....
> 
> give it to me ...raw and wiggling



 SOME Vegetarians have 5% more bone loss than you carnivores. I'll still take my chances.........

Now, for G.T.:

How often/how long do you recommend weight lifting vs. cardio for a woman who likes to be toned and fit?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

when i was young echo...we did two hours a day....lower body one day...upper the next....for tone....do light weights with a lot of reps...for bulk...go heavy and hard....little secret i use to box


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

o did i step on them little veggie toes? did i break any?


----------



## random3434 (Jul 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o did i step on them little veggie toes? did i break any?



You broke two, now if I only ate meat, they sure would heal a lot faster!


----------



## random3434 (Jul 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> when i was young echo...we did two hours a day....lower body one day...upper the next....for tone....do light weights with a lot of reps...for bulk...go heavy and hard....little secret i use to box



Oh I would love to take up boxing!


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

do it with wi....not in reality....i assure you....it hurts


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

funny...now anything hits my hands....it just kills me...i mean anything....just a minor bump


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

i was in great shape till i had the baby....

baby always points out he is 26 now lol and stop blaming him


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> you did see the report out today that vegans have bone loss....compared to meat eaters....
> 
> give it to me ...raw and wiggling



I don't recommend being one.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> okay g...mind if i call you g...beats my first choice all to hell...i assure you....
> 
> this is a messageboard...what does that mean...o their are a bunch of people chatting instead of exercising.....somehow i would try to find the right choir to preach too....i think this may not be the right one...
> 
> ...




I'm not going to apologize, n'or should I. I'm not uptight, I say things that may seem outlandish if you take them that way. To each his/her own. Don't take me serious at all, do you see me begging you to? Entering this thread was a choice and I didn't force you, I apologize for whatever spite you seem to have for me or whatever, but I wasn't rude to anyone. You asked a comedic question (honey out of carpet?) which has nothing to do with the OP and got a sarcastic answer; no malice intended.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> when i was young echo...we did two hours a day....lower body one day...upper the next....for tone....do light weights with a lot of reps...for bulk...go heavy and hard....little secret i use to box




I box, now.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Now, for G.T.:
> 
> How often/how long do you recommend weight lifting vs. cardio for a woman who likes to be toned and fit?



It depends on if you need to build some muscle to actually be toned first, or if you want to tone what's already there .....


----------



## random3434 (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Now, for G.T.:
> ...



I've always been pretty athletic, and fit. I want to do both, I don't want to "bulk up"-thus the mixing up of the two cardio/weight lifting. I like the lean, firm look for my body, with muscle tone, but not looking like Starla, Rex Kwon Do's wife..................


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I've always been pretty athletic, and fit. I want to do both, I don't want to "bulk up"-thus the mixing up of the two cardio/weight lifting. I like the lean, firm look for my body, with muscle tone, but not looking like Starla, Rex Kwon Do's wife..................



I'd put a heavier focus on cardio, then. If you're pretty fit and don't want to bulk-up, then you don't need muscle building but a combination of muscle maintenance, and fat burning on top of those muscles. 

Calisthenics is the best way to go for you. (push-ups in all different variations, pull-ups (with or without assistance, whichever can yield you sets of 10+ reps), crunches/leg-lifts/bicycles for abs, and just a few light-sets per leg-muscle). I'd work-out two days on, one off, starting each workout day with your muscular workouts and ending with your cardio; and when you're at a peak level of energy and feeling great, start to dabble with "cardio only" on some of your days off. 

I can get more complex than this, but some people here are trying their best to take the thread's focus away and I'll just say I feel a little less welcome as a result and a little less inspired to help out.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been pretty athletic, and fit. I want to do both, I don't want to "bulk up"-thus the mixing up of the two cardio/weight lifting. I like the lean, firm look for my body, with muscle tone, but not looking like Starla, Rex Kwon Do's wife..................
> ...




Don't worry about them. I like your advice, and thank you.

Gunny, our administrator here, is a real work out/fit kind of guy. I think you and him will enjoy talking about various strategies people use to keep fit. 

I like getting different perspectives on how to stay fit too, as a matter of fact I'm heading to the gym shortly!


----------



## G.T. (Jul 2, 2009)

That's awesome, Zulu.

I'm writing a book on all of this. I box, I've trained and studied muscle building, muscle toning, many different cardio techniques, and many different diets so I like to think I can help some people out when they need a boost. I've got tons of tips if you feel lazy, feel like working out is "too much," what to do when you feel you need to "quit" when you're in the middle of a run; breaking plateaus, shaping yourself exactly how you prefer, etc. 

I think you sound motivated. Let me know if you want cardio tips and what types of equipment your gym has. (do they have a heavy-bag?). 

Peace!!~


----------



## Bob Noxious (Jul 5, 2009)

G.T. why is my shit sometimes orangish, sometimes brown, sometimes beigish and sometimes bloody?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 6, 2009)

Bob Noxious said:


> G.T. why is my shit sometimes orangish, sometimes brown, sometimes beigish and sometimes bloody?



Can I ask you a question, in return for your answer?

My answer is that you're eating too-many different foods from too-many different cultures; or, you are color-blind and should see an eye-Doctor for prompt attention. 

Now you get to answer my question: Are you this cool in real life?


----------



## Small Deb (Jul 6, 2009)

G.T. When I have sex with more than 3 guys, I tend to be sore between the legs for a few days. What should I do?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 6, 2009)

Small Deb said:


> G.T. When I have sex with more than 3 guys, I tend to be sore between the legs for a few days. What should I do?



Try Asian men, see if their stereotype holds water, and then report back to me for a new way forward if not.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi GT,

I moderately workout just about everyday, walking, tai chi, a little bit of stretching via yoga and an elliptical plus some weight work, I eat only foods that have nutritive value and I meditate consistently.  I'm not overweight and I feel stress at work but I deal with it.  I don't smoke ciggies or drink alcohol.  But then again I hear wine can be a good thing.

Is there a point where workouts can be excessive and counterproductive especially as we begin to age?  I've been interested in Dr. Oz and his research on how cluster groups of people in certain areas of the world tend to live so long.

I also believe staying happy can help you live longer.

Looking for Longevity with Oprah and Dr. Oz

What do you think about the Blue Zones?


----------



## Small Deb (Jul 6, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Small Deb said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. When I have sex with more than 3 guys, I tend to be sore between the legs for a few days. What should I do?
> ...



When asian men get all sweaty, they smell like wet rice. EEEWWWWW!
Any other advice?


----------



## G.T. (Jul 6, 2009)

Sarah G said:


> Hi GT,
> 
> I moderately workout just about everyday, walking, tai chi, a little bit of stretching via yoga and an elliptical plus some weight work, I eat only foods that have nutritive value and I meditate consistently.  I'm not overweight and I feel stress at work but I deal with it.  I don't smoke ciggies or drink alcohol.  But then again I hear wine can be a good thing.
> 
> ...



Sarah, 

Thanks for the article. It was well-written and I'm often intrigued by the stories of people who enjoy longevity. Dr. Oz sounds slightly like me, in-that he spends most of his day taking care of his body. 

Your question is an interesting one. There's a good medium involved, and I do believe excess can be detrimental. But what can excess look like>? Well, running for instance on pavement is bad for the knees and joints, especially as you get older. In that, I'd limit running on pavement (distance-wise), or, stick to your elliptical and tread-mill types of cardio as they make for less impact on the joints. 

As far as the actual amount of cardio on your heart, there's different answers everywhere you look. A lot of magazines say 20-minutes of cardio a day is sufficient, others say 60. Fact is, they're all  because they don't know who you are, what you eat, how's your metabolism, how's your joints and arthritic conditions, etc..etc....

I think you see my point. 

In essence, there will be all sorts of people telling you the who's hows and whys. I think that the best advice is to learn your own body. Exercise to the point where the next day, it doesn't leave you feeling drained but actually more envigorated. When you find that threshold, stay there and constant listen to what your body is telling you. I believe your body knows what's best for it, and knows better than me, or any trainer or nutritionist. 

I discovered my body "telling me" things when I started to eat "perfect," to the point of exaggeration to people like you or I, but "normal" to these blue zone people. After my body adjusted, I needed WAY less food to feel fulfilled, and anytime I ate something greasy or too "artificial," my body felt sick as though it began to reject it. Perhaps in this modern, busy era, we're all "used to" these disgusting, fake foods to the point where our bodies no-longer react as they should to them (poison). 

I hope this all helps; sounds like you're already taking excellent care of yourself.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 6, 2009)

Small Deb said:


> When asian men get all sweaty, they smell like wet rice. EEEWWWWW!
> Any other advice?




Absolutely. Limit your alcohol-intake, and the amount of people you find attractive enough to have sex with will drastically decrease.


----------



## Small Deb (Jul 6, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Small Deb said:
> 
> 
> > When asian men get all sweaty, they smell like wet rice. EEEWWWWW!
> ...



I don't drink, it makes me do crazy stuff. I need help for the soreness.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 6, 2009)

Small Deb said:


> I don't drink, it makes me do crazy stuff. I need help for the soreness.



There's always the obvious: have less sex. But something tells me you'll scoff at the idea so here's a few tips:

#1. Use a gigantic "toy," and use it often. This will cause a stretching effect probably and although your luvins will be less sensible for your male counterparts, it won't be so painful for yourself personally. 

#2. Take pain pills, but don't get addicted.

#3. Use more lube. 

#4. Try finishing faster, and putting less miles on your uh...area. 

Try these, get back to me if none work.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 6, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Small Deb said:
> 
> 
> > I don't drink, it makes me do crazy stuff. I need help for the soreness.
> ...




G.T.-I think your responses to this troll were hilarious! Way to go! 

Have you checked under his/her name lately? Gotta love those sock puppets!


----------



## G.T. (Jul 6, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> G.T.-I think your responses to this troll were hilarious! Way to go!
> 
> Have you checked under his/her name lately? Gotta love those sock puppets!



aha, I noticed now she's banned. Nice!!~

I don't mind the trolls so much this morning as I did when I made the thread, because since then actual people have utilized the thread. 

Side note: UFC 100 is this Saturday, also my Buurfday!


----------



## G.T. (Jul 9, 2009)

How are Sarah, Zulu and Rodishi doing?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 9, 2009)

okay what can i do to prevent or reduce a baker's cyst on my knee?  and this is my good knee....so to speak...the other one i injured very young....that aint getting better....but i do need my left one to work a wee bit better....i know that the pounding is walking down hill or steps....so i avoid that...


----------



## G.T. (Jul 9, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> okay what can i do to prevent or reduce a baker's cyst on my knee?  and this is my good knee....so to speak...the other one i injured very young....that aint getting better....but i do need my left one to work a wee bit better....i know that the pounding is walking down hill or steps....so i avoid that...



I'd have surgery to remove the swollen tissue causing the cyst and then it won't come back. When I had a torn meniscus, the swelling was awful and without fluid drainage (which is also a temporary, but repetative option for you) my knee would balloon-up and I couldn't barely make stairs, let alone run. 

If you don't like surgery, google tells me cortisone shots may help but not necessarily cure.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 9, 2009)

G.T. said:


> aha, I noticed now she's banned. Nice!!~
> 
> I don't mind the trolls so much this morning as I did when I made the thread, because since then actual people have utilized the thread.
> 
> Side note: UFC 100 is *this Saturday, also my Buurfday!*



An early "Happy Birthday to you", then.  Hope it's a great one.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 9, 2009)

mUCH tHANKS!!


----------



## random3434 (Jul 9, 2009)

G.T. said:


> How are Sarah, Zulu and Rodishi doing?



Great thanks for asking! I didn't work out during the Holiday Weekend, but back to the routine, and feeling great! I love working out, and how I feel afterwards! Yesterday was lifting on the machines, today is cardio.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds good.


----------



## mal (Jul 9, 2009)

Why are the things that are so Bad for ya so Fuckin' Good?...

Gravy is Fucking AMAZING... And Unhealthy than a MotherFucker...

Why can't the Brains get that Shit Fixed?...



peace..


----------



## G.T. (Jul 9, 2009)

tha malcontent said:


> Why are the things that are so Bad for ya so Fuckin' Good?...
> 
> Gravy is Fucking AMAZING... And Unhealthy than a MotherFucker...
> 
> ...



I think the brains, assuming you mean food scientists (dont know their actual title) work on it as hard as they can, which is why you have carb-free, things or low-carb things that still taste sugarry, etc. Problem: it's never as-good-tasting, and most people (including myself) are and should be kind of weary of "fake shit," so to speak.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 9, 2009)

I do have tricks and tips to a good diet though, Mal. Things that make an otherwise bland tasting meal spruced up. You can even make a low-carb, fat free chicken parm dish. There's a whole world of inventive "healthy" meals that can keep you company as you work toward a goal.


----------



## mal (Jul 9, 2009)

G.T. said:


> I do have tricks and tips to a good diet though, Mal. Things that make an otherwise bland tasting meal spruced up. You can even make a low-carb, fat free chicken parm dish. There's a whole world of inventive "healthy" meals that can keep you company as you work toward a goal.



About 40lbs is my Goal... 210ish. <What I want to be.

Stressful Year, the last one was...

Anyway, I might PM ya about that sometime.



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Jul 9, 2009)

Okie doke


----------



## random3434 (Jul 9, 2009)

You peeps do know if you eat healthy (1,500-2,000 Calories a day depending on size) and exercise you can eat whatever you want.

That doesn't mean a steady diet of mashed potatoes and gravy every day, but you can eat your comfort foods in moderation,  (keeping at that calories level-make sure you have a lot of fruits, veggies, lean protein  and LOTS of water of course). 

Then, with exercise you WILL lose weight!


----------



## G.T. (Jul 10, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> You peeps do know if you eat healthy (1,500-2,000 Calories a day depending on size) and exercise you can eat whatever you want.
> 
> That doesn't mean a steady diet of mashed potatoes and gravy every day, but you can eat your comfort foods in moderation,  (keeping at that calories level-make sure you have a lot of fruits, veggies, lean protein  and LOTS of water of course).
> 
> Then, with exercise you WILL lose weight!




This is true but I don't teach it to those trying to lose a good amount for two reasons:

#1. It can be discouraging to them if the weight doesn't come off at a quicker rate, and they're more apt to quit. 

#2. In my opinion, eating "bad things," even in moderation isn't all that great for losing a good amount but more-so for sustaining a certain weight. (especially for those with slow metabolism, which is most people trying to lose weight). So at first I teach the "cut," which is not an unhealthy diet and not "dramatically" fast weight-loss which is bad for you, but it doesn't employ junk-food-in-moderation theory. 

After they are a little bit BEYOND their goal, which is usually a person's homeostasis, I cycle them back onto the "junk-in-moderation" thing which enables them to keep the weight off without feeling deprived. 

I agree with the "everything in moderation" theory, I just employ it at a different time.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 10, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > You peeps do know if you eat healthy (1,500-2,000 Calories a day depending on size) and exercise you can eat whatever you want.
> ...



You still sound like that Jack asshole.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 10, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> You still sound like that Jack asshole.




Never heard of him, but I picture a car-jack for butts.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 10, 2009)

G.T. said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > You still sound like that Jack asshole.
> ...



Jack Lelanne ... he thinks everyone should have his shape and weight ... the odd thing, he's been "obese" according to BMI his whole life ...


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 10, 2009)

The best diet, eat slowly, don't shovel. Eat what healthy flavors you crave, but nothing with a "healthy" or "something free" label, those are pure poison. Walk at least 20 miles a week, you don't need high impact activities or stressful ones either. Sleep when you are tired. You will be your optimal health and nothing else you do will improve your health. Even if you weigh 300 pounds at 5 feet ... doesn't matter. Even if you look like a twig (like me) ... it doesn't matter. Whether you have a six pack or not ... doesn't matter. The biggest and most important thing you can do to be healthy is to not worry about it, don't stress out about *anything*. Come up with something you can mantra chant, something simple, that will put you at ease for anything, practice it until you live it. The one thing that causes people the health problems is ... *anxiety*. That's it, pretty simple really ... just learn to relax.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 10, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Jack Lelanne ... he thinks everyone should have his shape and weight ... the odd thing, he's been "obese" according to BMI his whole life ...



Never heard of him. 

And, I don't want everyone with my build. I'm a competitor in spirit, I wanna be better. 

I just want to help people, Kitten. How come? Well, to be blunt, I was an abused kid and somehow psychologically it gives me comfort to help, call me 

Those are my motives, that is my intention. I'm confident enough to not really give a flying shit what other people feel are my motivations, though.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 10, 2009)

G.T. said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Lelanne ... he thinks everyone should have his shape and weight ... the odd thing, he's been "obese" according to BMI his whole life ...
> ...



Okay, my bad on the assumptions. But be careful, giving advice without knowing the person can increase their risk of problems. Something that most people forget. For instance, I can't do more activity than I do, which isn't much really, or I would starve due to the fact that the nutrients in foods these days are being replaced with empty fillers to make them healthier ... so sometimes the best way to help is not to assume ... as I did.


----------



## G.T. (Jul 10, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Okay, my bad on the assumptions. But be careful, giving advice without knowing the person can increase their risk of problems. Something that most people forget. For instance, I can't do more activity than I do, which isn't much really, or I would starve due to the fact that the nutrients in foods these days are being replaced with empty fillers to make them healthier ... so sometimes the best way to help is not to assume ... as I did.



Yea, I take this in mind and it's great advice. That's why I always ask them a lot about themselves such as age, ability, metabolism (fast? slow? etc.); things of that nature.

You can find a few posts ago to Sarah, where I said that mostly it's listening to your own body and not some other quack who pretends to know, in a magazine or what have you. He never met you. He doesn't know your build, age, metabolism, etc. Some say cardio 20 mins a day, some say 60. They're fucking guessing, and it pisses me off soemtimes.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 10, 2009)

no surgery....i dont do that crap....rarely do knees get better with surgery...


----------



## G.T. (Jul 10, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> no surgery....i dont do that crap....rarely do knees get better with surgery...



Mine worked, maybe I'm rare? kewal


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 5, 2009)

Exercise programs using a recumbent bicycle machine, perhaps coupled with small handweights ... go.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Exercise programs using a recumbent bicycle machine, perhaps coupled with small handweights ... go.



-Goals?(build, tone, etc.) 
-Free time?

-focus areas?

How's your diet?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> -Goals?(build, tone, etc.)
> -Free time?
> 
> -focus areas?
> ...



I'm generally in decent shape for not having exercised regularly.  Not looking to become a bodybuilder or lose weight, just tone what I've got.  

So far I've found at least an hour a day to spend on the bike but it is sometimes split in the AM and the PM.  If I haven't done much physical activity during the bulk of the day, I may do 30 min. in the AM and then another 45 min. to an hour in the PM.

The movement required by the recumbent bike obviously targets legs, which is good, but I've noticed it works on abs/midsection as well, which is always a bonus.  I like that there is no lower back ache/soreness, even if I'm on it for 45 min. or more - definite plus.

Hmmm ... diet is ok.  Lots of whole grains, average fruits and veggies, perhaps more red meat than might theoretically be recommended.  Lots of water.  And I've switched to the healthier dark chocolate, rather than milk chocolate.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> And I will do my best.



how long does it take for a male to double his strength?  I mean on average.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> how long does it take for a male to double his strength?  I mean on average.



Double? Not sure that I've ever encountered that. 

For instance, when my max bench was 320; I didn't start only by being able to max 160 but my "natural" max was around 225 at the time. 

This question is too broad because there's too many factors involved for an accurate answer. Heavy supplementing>? Medium? No supplements? Frame size? Dedication? Metabolism? etc. 

Too broad brother.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > -Goals?(build, tone, etc.)
> ...




Alright this is going to take me some time, I will have a program for you by later today.


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > how long does it take for a male to double his strength?  I mean on average.
> ...



ok, maybe this will help?  no supplements, large frame, very dedicated (three days per week) average metab.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> ok, maybe this will help?  no supplements, large frame, very dedicated (three days per week) average metab.




I'd say you need 4 days minimum, and 5 if you're really dedicated. 3 out of seven is pretty low-balling, especially since you want to double in strength. 

I think if you're really friggin weak right now, it will take roughly 4 months. 

If you're decent strength already, more like 7-8 months. (to double in strength).


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Eve,

One last question. Is the bike the only cardio that you wish to do? If not, what else are you game for>?


----------



## elvis (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > ok, maybe this will help?  no supplements, large frame, very dedicated (three days per week) average metab.
> ...



nice. encouraging.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Eve,
> 
> One last question. Is the bike the only cardio that you wish to do? If not, what else are you game for>?



It is the most convenient, easily doable thing for me right now, given current limitations/circumstances.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> It is the most convenient, easily doable thing for me right now, given current limitations/circumstances.



Alright, I feel you. 

So here we go. I'll use an hour as your workout time. 

Do 4 sets of pushups, (on your knees if you're a beginner, and each set doing as many as you can do), and after each set....... stand right up, and right away while you're still burning, do side and front raises with your hand weights. This, done each day, will tone your tri's, shoulders, upper back, chest, but will not make you bulk at all. Also, ab workouts can be complex, and also hard to explain over the computer so for now I'll keep it basic and have you just do some basic sit-ups (4 sets/day). 

If you come back and tell me how far you've come along in a few weeks, I will change this routine completely b/c it's simply a "break you in" type of deal. 

So this should take you roughly 20-minutes, leaving 40 for the bike. 

Every-other day, do an interval training, and every other day a straight distance. 

Interval training: Do a ten minute warm-up @ about 60%. 
Then, for 15 minutes, do 100% max for a minute, then around 30% for a minute (on and off for the whole 15). Them a 5-minute cool-down. 

On distance days, do 40-minutes at a standard pace, but each time try and get a farther distance within those 40-minutes. 


This a good starter?

If you're already more advanced than this, we can bust your ass a little further but if not try this for a few weeks and see how you feel. No pigging out.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Alright, I feel you.
> 
> So here we go. I'll use an hour as your workout time.
> 
> ...



Thanks!  I'll let you know how it goes.

On the other hand, if I don't show back up, you can assume that 1) I have dropped dead after attempting a regular exercise schedule or 2) that I decided I'm ok the way I am and currently have a bag of Dove chocolates as my new best friend.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> Thanks!  I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> On the other hand, if I don't show back up, you can assume that 1) I have dropped dead after attempting a regular exercise schedule or 2) that I decided I'm ok the way I am and currently have a bag of Dove chocolates as my new best friend.




Score bars are where it's at lady!!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Score bars are where it's at lady!!



Is that so?  Hmmm ... may have to check on that.

As of now, I have a stash of LUNA bars for emergency snacks, etc.  They usually satisfy me pretty well and don't make me crave more ... like a bag of chips would.


----------



## G.T. (Aug 17, 2009)

Eve said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Score bars are where it's at lady!!
> ...



Yea, they're like an amazing mix of heath and chocolate. A perfect bite. Damn I want one. (reminds self of honeymoon in 3 wks).


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 17, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Yea, they're like an amazing mix of heath and chocolate. A perfect bite. Damn I want one. (reminds self of honeymoon in 3 wks).



Stay strong, keep the faith.  You can do it for at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 15, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Alright, I feel you.
> 
> So here we go. I'll use an hour as your workout time.
> 
> ...



Does your new wife know what a sadistic person you are?


----------



## G.T. (Sep 21, 2009)

sa&#8901;dism&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;se&#618;d&#618;z&#601;m, &#712;sæd&#618;z-/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [sey-diz-uhm, sad-iz-]  Show IPA 
Use sadistic in a Sentence
See web results for sadistic
See images of sadistic
noun 1. Psychiatry. sexual gratification gained through causing pain or degradation to others. Compare masochism. 
2. any enjoyment in being cruel. 
3. extreme cruelty. 




 The only joy I get out of answering your question(s) is that I was able to hopefully help someone. The pain is irrelevant, but no pain, no gain.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

G.T. said:


> sa&#8901;dism&#8194;&#8194;/&#712;se&#618;d&#618;z&#601;m, &#712;sæd&#618;z-/  Show Spelled Pronunciation [sey-diz-uhm, sad-iz-]  Show IPA
> Use sadistic in a Sentence
> See web results for sadistic
> See images of sadistic
> ...



I was being dramatic.

Although I do think mean thoughts about you on alternating minutes for 15 minutes of every other day.  Don't take it personal. 

And I must say the results have been amazing, so even if I may curse the fact that I asked for your input, later on I mention your name in association with those being sainted.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 21, 2009)

Eve said:


> I was being dramatic.
> 
> Although I do think mean thoughts about you on alternating minutes for 15 minutes of every other day.  Don't take it personal.
> 
> And I must say the results have been amazing, so even if I may curse the fact that I asked for your input, later on I mention your name in association with those being sainted.



I didn't know you were a funny lil mo' fo,' but I like it and I'll make note of it.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

G.T. said:


> I didn't know you were a funny lil mo' fo,' but I like it and I'll make note of it.



Funny is relative and subjective and whatnot.  But we all have our moments.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 21, 2009)

Eve said:


> Funny is relative and subjective and whatnot.  But we all have our moments.




In theory, everything is relative; and so, I guess logic dictates we are all incessed?  (non-virgins anyways). hmmf. You raise good points, all across the board.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 21, 2009)

Honeymoon was great. I have pics on facebook, but that's for PM's and not a post cuz of my real name and all of that.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

G.T. said:


> In theory, everything is relative; and so, I guess logic dictates we are all incessed?  (non-virgins anyways). hmmf. *You raise good points, all across the board*.



 Don't tell anyone.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Honeymoon was great. I have pics on facebook, but that's for PM's and not a post cuz of my real name and all of that.



Good deal. 

Bones was worried about you.


----------



## JD_2B (Sep 29, 2009)

GT- I need help finding a good soda that is NOT diet, and has no saccharin in it, and is tasty, but IS low in calories- and is cheap (close to the cost of a bottle of soda is okay). It can have caffeine, or not- I like caffeine, but I need to probably come down from my Dr Pepper high, lol.. And no the diet Dr Pepper does not taste anything like the regular kind. Yuk!! I hate saccharin. 

I tend to lose weight when I have a boyfriend (for obvious reasons) but I am without a man right now, and need to reduce my calories and still fulfill my oral fixation. I always have a drink on hand. Can't go without it, lol- or I eat or chew on stuff, and I smoke too. Its gross, but I still love it. 

I am female, and I like sweet drinks, some teas, and all coffees. Flavored water is okay.. and I am open to buying tons of freeze pops.. =)

Oh and another question- I have seen ads on TV saying that drinking milk helps your figure.. Is chocolate milk (milk and hershey's syrup) a good alternative to sodas, and if so, how many 8 oz glasses should I drink per day? 

Thanks for your help!!! I appreciate this thread..


----------



## G.T. (Sep 30, 2009)

JD_2B said:


> GT- I need help finding a good soda that is NOT diet, and has no saccharin in it, and is tasty, but IS low in calories- and is cheap (close to the cost of a bottle of soda is okay). It can have caffeine, or not- I like caffeine, but I need to probably come down from my Dr Pepper high, lol.. And no the diet Dr Pepper does not taste anything like the regular kind. Yuk!! I hate saccharin.
> 
> I tend to lose weight when I have a boyfriend (for obvious reasons) but I am without a man right now, and need to reduce my calories and still fulfill my oral fixation. I always have a drink on hand. Can't go without it, lol- or I eat or chew on stuff, and I smoke too. Its gross, but I still love it.
> 
> ...




I'm not sure such a Soda exists, just being honest. Usually, the lack of Sugar lowers the Calories but the Sugar is replaced with artificial sweeteners, something you stated you'd like to avoid. 

Soda should be avoided at all costs. They're right now determining whether it has a direct link to Diabetes. 

I'd ask you ....  you want to lose weight, but how bad do you want it? Sure, 8oz. of milk a day will help you not only with Vitamins and it's speculated that it encourages your body to release stored fat; but adding the Choc. Syrup pretty much negates its health benefits. 

Also, the Hormones they use on Cows these days are scary, and linked to certain types of tumors. Try and find Natural milk if drinking any. 

If you're serious about getting healthy, I'd recommend getting used to Water. H2O. It's your life-blood. Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help, if this even helped at all.


----------



## JD_2B (Sep 30, 2009)

G.T. said:


> I'm not sure such a Soda exists, just being honest. Usually, the lack of Sugar lowers the Calories but the Sugar is replaced with artificial sweeteners, something you stated you'd like to avoid.
> 
> Soda should be avoided at all costs. They're right now determining whether it has a direct link to Diabetes.
> 
> ...



Wow thank you.. 

Well, its not like I'm fat or anything- but I have this little blobbish stomach thing going on that I am not happy about. (Have had it since long before having the kid,  had surgery on my bladder as a child, and the muscle never attached itself properly since. It's kinda fun to be able to impersonate a pregnant person on demand, lol- but still embarrassing, nonetheless)
 I do not have a boyfriend right now, or I would be exercising more, lol- To be clear, I very much enjoy getting regular exercise, but I have a 10 year old son who does NOT like trying new things, and gives up easily. Its like pulling teeth to get my son to DO anything.. He is a skinny little dude, and he walks about a mile or so a day, to and from his child care after school. He also has a half hour of PE at school, so I am not at all worried about him. The thing is, his father died of a stroke when he was 30, and my dad died at 46 of a heart attack. My son's dad was fat- my dad was not. (my dad ate like shit though and smoked like 80 cigarettes a day, which probably explains it all)  I just can't really get out and do as much as I want to do, as often as I want, right now. 

I do not want to put a whole lot of anything in my body that will do any of the following:

1) Promote obesity
2) Increase the risk of heart attack or stroke 
3) Put me at an increased risk for cancer, esp breast/lung/throat/ female reproductive
4) Promote alizheimers (IOW no heavy metals, lol)

I like water, but it gets a little boring.. 

I have an oral fixation.. ok. There I said it.  I am really just looking for something that I can have a few times a day, that is fun for the mouth, and portable. Are freeze pops okay? Do you know of anything in them that is really considered yuck in the health community, besides sugar? (pure sugar is okay by me- its not that fattening- its the high fructose corn syrup and sodium I want to avoid, lol)

Also, do you have any recipes or suggestions for making iced coffee? I live in FL and we stay hot year round, with the exception of 6-10 weeks a year.   Thanks, tremendously, again!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm staring at a Schwinn Airdyne and a set of free weights. 

They're staring back like that stupid shit stack of money with the eyeballs. 

Why can't we connect?

We're all collecting dust.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm staring at a Schwinn Airdyne and a set of free weights.
> 
> They're staring back like that stupid shit stack of money with the eyeballs.
> 
> ...




What the fuck sets you off, Mr. H?

You are a man, correct? Don't you have any fucking testosterone? What the fuck gets your blood boiling? Are you telling me, publicly, that your pussy is getting salty because you won't get yourself to lift weights? 

On my way home from work, I get really tired and start doubting whether or not I want to work out. 

I begin making excuses, in my mind, like one day is not going to kill me. I had a rough one at work, etc. etc. etc., I'll work double-hard tomorrow. etc. 

But really loud, hard rock turns up and negates all of this, the second I hit play. It actually brings me to do it, every time, fool-proof. So I ask, again, doesn't anything get you peeved?


----------



## G.T. (Oct 1, 2009)

JD_2B said:


> Wow thank you..
> 
> Well, its not like I'm fat or anything- but I have this little blobbish stomach thing going on that I am not happy about. (Have had it since long before having the kid,  had surgery on my bladder as a child, and the muscle never attached itself properly since. It's kinda fun to be able to impersonate a pregnant person on demand, lol- but still embarrassing, nonetheless)
> I do not have a boyfriend right now, or I would be exercising more, lol- To be clear, I very much enjoy getting regular exercise, but I have a 10 year old son who does NOT like trying new things, and gives up easily. Its like pulling teeth to get my son to DO anything.. He is a skinny little dude, and he walks about a mile or so a day, to and from his child care after school. He also has a half hour of PE at school, so I am not at all worried about him. The thing is, his father died of a stroke when he was 30, and my dad died at 46 of a heart attack. My son's dad was fat- my dad was not. (my dad ate like shit though and smoked like 80 cigarettes a day, which probably explains it all)  I just can't really get out and do as much as I want to do, as often as I want, right now.
> ...




Well, your facts about sugar are slightly off. You don't want anythingf that's going to promote obesity. Well, here's how fat burning works: 

Exercise uses energy. When it uses FAT as its energy, you LOSE it. But the order your body uses energy is Carbs (1st), then Fat (2nd). Sugar is Carbs, the bad kind of carbs. You have to burn that sugar off before your body burns fat. So, instead of the first 15 minutes of exercise burning straight fat, you're using those oral fixations as energy. 

If you have an oral fixation for sweets, use natural fruit. Good old fashioned, natural fruit. I don't think artificial sweeteners are safe, persay, and I also highly highly recommend avoiding white powdered sugar.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

G.T. said:


> What the fuck sets you off, Mr. H?
> 
> You are a man, correct? Don't you have any fucking testosterone? What the fuck gets your blood boiling? Are you telling me, publicly, that your pussy is getting salty because you won't get yourself to lift weights?
> 
> ...



I just think "what would G.T. do?"  

No - I just know that if I don't do it, I won't feel as good as if I do the exercise.

Plus, I am shallow enough to enjoy being able to wear smaller clothes and feel darned good about how I look.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Well, your facts about sugar are slightly off. You don't want anythingf that's going to promote obesity. Well, here's how fat burning works:
> 
> Exercise uses energy. When it uses FAT as its energy, you LOSE it. But the order your body uses energy is Carbs (1st), then Fat (2nd). Sugar is Carbs, the bad kind of carbs. You have to burn that sugar off before your body burns fat. So, instead of the first 15 minutes of exercise burning straight fat, you're using those oral fixations as energy.
> 
> If you have an oral fixation for sweets, use natural fruit. Good old fashioned, natural fruit.* I don't think artificial sweeteners are safe, persay, and I also highly highly recommend avoiding white powdered sugar.*



Stevia can be a good substitute.  Natural and many times sweeter than sugar, so you don't have to use much.  Doesn't contribute to tooth decay and has basically no caloric value, if any, I believe.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 1, 2009)

did you eat well and exercise on the honeymoon..where are the pics?


----------



## G.T. (Oct 1, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> did you eat well and exercise on the honeymoon..where are the pics?




The pics are on my facebook page in a folder called, "Honeymoon" (genius name?). 

For my "real" name, this requires a private message.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> I just think "what would G.T. do?"
> 
> No - I just know that if I don't do it, I won't feel as good as if I do the exercise.
> 
> Plus, I am shallow enough to enjoy being able to wear smaller clothes and feel darned good about how I look.




It actually makes me feel good everytime someone gets a good benefit from the little nudge I gave them. I haven't really trained many people through on-line, so you gave me a good few smiles 

Small clothes are cool, but it kind of gets me heated that none of my fu$%ing jeans fit, even with a belt.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

G.T. said:


> It actually makes me feel good everytime someone gets a good benefit from the little nudge I gave them. I haven't really trained many people through on-line, so you gave me a good few smiles
> 
> Small clothes are cool, but it kind of gets me heated that none of my fu$%ing jeans fit, even with a belt.



Cool.  It's win-win, then.  


If your pants won't stay up without a belt, then you just gotta wear boxers underneath and let 'em slide like others do.  You'll be cool.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > It actually makes me feel good everytime someone gets a good benefit from the little nudge I gave them. I haven't really trained many people through on-line, so you gave me a good few smiles
> ...




 Although I'm a Rapper, I'm not a Gangster rapper.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Although I'm a Rapper, I'm not a Gangster rapper.




*Now* somebody tells me I gotta be a Gangster rapper to pull that look off.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 1, 2009)

Eve said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Although I'm a Rapper, I'm not a Gangster rapper.
> ...



Well for chicks its aight. Dudes, though, I don't wanna see now man-ass hangin out his shorts. Some dudes even wear white boxers and it looks like someone tried to paint a tree up their buttcrack  ewwey. 

I have to maintain sexiness at all costs, or else my ego is damaged and I lose all feeling of self-worth because it's not about what's on the inside, it's outside and I'm shallow and doofy and I need to relax on the caffeine this afternoon.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 1, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Well for chicks its aight. Dudes, though, I don't wanna see now man-ass hangin out his shorts. Some dudes even wear white boxers and it looks like someone tried to paint a tree up their buttcrack  ewwey.
> 
> I have to maintain sexiness at all costs, or else my ego is damaged and I lose all feeling of self-worth because it's not about what's on the inside, it's outside and I'm shallow and doofy and I need to relax on the caffeine this afternoon.


----------



## JD_2B (Oct 2, 2009)

G.T. said:


> JD_2B said:
> 
> 
> > Wow thank you..
> ...



Thanks.. I dont eat a whole lot of sugar as it is. I love peaches, and plums, and oranges, instead. That was a good tip, by the way.. 

However, I do like sweet drinks, and like I said, I do not mind having it in my drinks. I personally do not see the harm in having a couple of popsicles, for instance.. I am really looking for some guidance on finding sweet drinks that are just *LESS* fattening and *LOWER* in calories than your average bottle of pop (250 calories- and very high in sugar and carbs)

I would love to get a juicer- but I cannot afford one right now, as a student. Well, actually maybe I could, if I looked on craigslist or something.. Hmmmm... 

I will be in touch, give you an update on my juicer search, lol.. Thanks for the advice and info. =) This thread is really cute..


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2009)

JD_2B said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > JD_2B said:
> ...




 That is SOOOOO weird that you'd mention this. I got an email from my fian.......no, my wife, (always doing that); 2 days ago asking me if we can get the Juicer from that infomercial. $169.00 online? pppfffftftttt, I told her. 

So last night, we go to return a Bracelet to JC Penny because the clasp was faulty. They would only put the funds back on my JC Penny card, and not give us cash. I argued with the manager, but he wasn't budging. I wanted my credit accounts all zero'd-out because I'm buying an investment property to remodel this winter. 

So he puts the $190 on my card. Girl picks out a pocket-book. Then, as we're browsing, it hits me. "What would you normally not spend money on?"

Went to the kitchen section. 

The same juicer was there, except it wasn't chromed-out like the TV one. $99.00. Wham, bam, thank you ma'am.


----------



## JD_2B (Oct 2, 2009)

Ha! Great story!! And the irony about your wife wanting one, too, is not without its merits! 

Sounds like Im headed to Penny's lol.. Thanks so much GT..  

Hey I have another question for ya- how do you block an abusive person on this board? I know its not health related, but I figured maybe you would know these things, being that you da man and all..  <wink>


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't know how to "block," but to ignore them (won't be able to see their posts) click the icon picture next to their name, then click user-lists, then click add to ignore.


----------



## strollingbones (Oct 2, 2009)

i dont do facebook....you need to post an album on here for us....or a photobucket album


----------



## G.T. (Oct 2, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> i dont do facebook....you need to post an album on here for us....or a photobucket album


 Makin' me do work and stuff. 

I can't from the office, but I will get it done this weekend.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 7, 2009)

G.T. said:


> If you come back and tell me how far you've come along in a few weeks, I will change this routine completely b/c it's simply a "break you in" type of deal.
> 
> ...
> 
> If you're already more advanced than this, we can bust your ass a little further but if not try this for a few weeks and see how you feel. No pigging out.



Ok.  I know I'm going to regret saying this, but you might as well start on the next routine.  You no longer get cursed to the deepest cesspools of vile things on a daily basis, so it's safe to say that the current routine is no longer pushing me to the limit.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 8, 2009)

Eve, I have a couple of questions for you:

#1.). Is it the Cardio that can be enhanced, or the weight-training-routine, or both? 
#2.). Were you up to doing real pushups, or the modified, on your knees version?
#3.). How heavy were your handweights, and do you have money/power/access/time to grab a new pair if it's recommended? (A yes or no is fine). 
#4.). Are you still an excellent little angel with your diet? 
#5.). Would you like to keep it to an hour, maximum time of devotion? If-so, that is fine. 
#6.). On a scale of 1-5, how much "harder" would you say you're ready for. (5 being maximum difficulty).


I'll need all 6, and I can get to work.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Eve, I have a couple of questions for you:
> 
> #1.). Is it the Cardio that can be enhanced, or the weight-training-routine, or both?
> #2.). Were you up to doing real pushups, or the modified, on your knees version?
> ...



1.) Probably the cardio, for the most part.  Weight training is going well, could maybe up it a little but I don't want to end up bulky.

2.) Some real pushups, some modified.  I do as many as I can real ones then finish with the others.

3.) I have been using 2# handweights for the first 3 sets, then 4# ones for the last set.  Depending on what is needed, I can probably get different handweights if you suggest.

4.) My diet has actually been better since starting your routine.  Or I eat less snacky stuff anyway.  Smaller, good meals 3 times a day, more water ... and only *dark *chocolate. 

5.)An hour is pretty much all I can give it right now, unless it were split up - 20 or 30 min. in the AM and an hour in the PM.  Something like that would work, but the 1 hr. thing works pretty well.

6.) Hmmm ... I was thinking just the next step up.  Don't want to get crazy here, you know.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 8, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Ask G.T. anything re: Diet and Exercise.


 
Hi G.T.,

I need to lose weight, but I like to eat junk food and I don't like to exercise.

What should I do?

- Can't See My Penis, Dubuque.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 8, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Ask G.T. anything re: Diet and Exercise.
> ...




At first glance, I was going to reciprocate with a joke but then I realized, a lot of overweight people are happy with themselves and if I simply continued to let you view it jokingly, I'd be helping neither you n'or I. 

The first answer I'd give to your question is "get over yourself." You don't need to "act on" everything you "like," because a life without sacrifice is a selfish and empty existence that will yield you multiple regrets in the end. 

You don't strike me as the type to believe in an after-life, and you haven't killed yourself, and so I could assume you'd want to hold on for as long as possible, no? 

I have so much more I can rant about but I have a busy busy work day.



EVE,

I see you girl. I'm going to get to this but I am so majorly busy right now it's going to be on a short delay and Yes, I do feel a slight hint of guilt as a result although I'm sure you'd pat my back and tell me don't worry about it. Such as life.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 8, 2009)

G.T. said:


> EVE,
> 
> I see you girl. I'm going to get to this but I am so majorly busy right now it's going to be on a short delay and Yes, I do feel a slight hint of guilt as a result although I'm sure you'd pat my back and tell me don't worry about it. Such as life.



*pat, pat, pat*

Not a problem, G.T. Work and family come first.  It's all good, my friend.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 12, 2009)

Eve, Pasted from my word-pad 

Ok,

Since you're only wanting a small nudge in difficulty, here goes:

For your 4 sets of push-ups: If you can get ten minimum per set the standard way, no more using your modified push-ups for lessened intensity. Standard only, no girly ones. Also, you're using your hand-weights backwards for "cutting" as opposed to "building." When you want to build, you increase weight for each consecutive set. So instead of starting with 2# and ending with 4, to tone and not build you should reverse that. Start with the 4, end with the 2. 

And here's the "change" in your routine. Since you're looking for toning, I'm going to up-blast your cardio. Your "weight-training" part of the routine will now also be cardio. 

So do your push-ups, stand right up for your side & front raises (4# to 2# when you're tired); from there, keep the weights in-hand and with no-rest do a set of lunges (if you don't know what a lunge is, either google it for a picture and you'll recognize it right away, or ask me to and I'll gladly do it); then after the lunges lay right down and do your sit-ups. Do every-other set regular sit-ups, and every-other set side sit-ups (for obleaks, and we'll hit lowers once you're ready for the "next level" again....but lunges will target them alright for now along with your legs, lower back and butt). Do 4 sets of these 4-exercises. No rest between the exercises, but you can rest a minute and a half in-between sets. At the end of 4 sets, if you feel a 5th would be beneficial (know your body); then do a 5th set. 

For your running, and in the interest of keeping your workouts to an hour, I'm keeping that the same for now because it can always be challenging so-long as you're continuously working to improve your times. Plus, the weights-portion is now cardio-based (no rest between exercises should get your heart pounding pretty hard). So here it is pasted over again, just make sure you're working to improve your times:

Every-other day, do an interval training, and every other day a straight distance. 

Interval training: Do a ten minute warm-up @ about 60%. 
Then, for 15 minutes, do 100% max for a minute, then around 30% for a minute (on and off for the whole 15). Them a 5-minute cool-down. 

On distance days, do 40-minutes at a standard pace, but each time try and get a farther distance within those 40-minutes.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 12, 2009)

LUNGES.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 14, 2009)

G.T. said:


> For your 4 sets of push-ups: If you can get ten minimum per set the standard way, no more using your modified push-ups for lessened intensity. Standard only, no girly ones.


I've been able to do about 5 regular ones  and then 10 girly ones in each set. I'll work on that.



> Also, you're using your hand-weights backwards for "cutting" as opposed to "building." When you want to build, you increase weight for each consecutive set. So instead of starting with 2# and ending with 4, to tone and not build you should reverse that. Start with the 4, end with the 2.



So do you suggest sticking with the 2# and 4# weights but switching the order I use them or would different weight be better?  I've been doing 20 per set with the 2# weights and 10 for the last set with the 4# weights.  Should I just figure out what I can handle with the 4#ers and stop the 2#ers since it's not a huge effort to do so many of those?  (I guess you kinda answered that below but I'll leave this because we hadn't discussed how many reps I was able to do with the 2# weights.)

I expanded the lift exercise portion too - just a variety of ones that seem to be doing some good.  And I can't complain about the fact that even though I had it bass-ackward for just toning, the results are pretty good.  



> And here's the "change" in your routine. Since you're looking for toning, I'm going to up-blast your cardio. Your "weight-training" part of the routine will now also be cardio.
> 
> So do your push-ups, stand right up for your side & front raises (4# to 2# when you're tired); from there, keep the weights in-hand and with no-rest do a set of lunges (if you don't know what a lunge is, either google it for a picture and you'll recognize it right away, or ask me to and I'll gladly do it); then after the lunges lay right down and do your sit-ups. Do every-other set regular sit-ups, and every-other set side sit-ups (for obleaks, and we'll hit lowers once you're ready for the "next level" again....but lunges will target them alright for now along with your legs, lower back and butt). Do 4 sets of these 4-exercises. No rest between the exercises, but you can rest a minute and a half in-between sets. At the end of 4 sets, if you feel a 5th would be beneficial (know your body); then do a 5th set.



Been doing crunches, as opposed to full sit-ups.  Definitely targeting the appropriate areas tho.



> For your running, and in the interest of keeping your workouts to an hour, I'm keeping that the same for now because it can always be challenging so-long as you're continuously working to improve your times. Plus, the weights-portion is now cardio-based (no rest between exercises should get your heart pounding pretty hard). So here it is pasted over again, just make sure you're working to improve your times:
> 
> Every-other day, do an interval training, and every other day a straight distance.
> 
> ...



Thanks again, G.T.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 14, 2009)

Ight booger, here's a lesson in toning vs. building:

toning: a lighter weight, for higher reps. reps should be between 10 and 15, and anything over 15 is overkill. you know when to stop when you can't do another rep, so find a weight where you get 10-15 reps, and there you go. bingo-bango-bongo. 

building: higher weight, lower reps. usually you start with a moderate weight and do ten reps. then you add weight, do 8-reps. add weight, do 6-reps. add weight, do 4-reps. add weight, do 2-3 reps. i usually do 5-sets of whatever exercise i'm doing, to build. 

these are just general rules obviously. 

keep working hard. if you don't, imma find out.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone else interested, this is free.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Ight booger, here's a lesson in toning vs. building:
> 
> toning: a lighter weight, for higher reps. reps should be between 10 and 15, and anything over 15 is overkill. you know when to stop when you can't do another rep, so find a weight where you get 10-15 reps, and there you go. bingo-bango-bongo.
> 
> ...



K.  Just did away with the 2# weights. 

 Using the 4# ones, but only 10 reps to each set.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Anyone else interested, this is free.



They really should hit you up.  Worked for me.

I went from this:






to this:






in just a couple months.


Oh, wait!  Wrong pic.  

Ummm ... maybe it's this one:






Nope.  Not that one either.  




Hmmm ... well, anyway, to anyone who cares and even those who don't - G.T. does a good job coming up with a regimen to fit your needs, time constraints, equipment limitations and goals.  He's the man.


----------



## G.T. (Oct 20, 2009)

Well, Eve, I guess that answers the question that you're not any of the ladies of your avatars. lol


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 20, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Well, Eve, I guess that answers the question that you're not any of the ladies of your avatars. lol


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 20, 2009)

JD_2B said:


> Thanks.. I dont eat a whole lot of sugar as it is. I love peaches, and plums, and oranges, instead. That was a good tip, by the way..
> 
> However, I do like sweet drinks, and like I said, I do not mind having it in my drinks. I personally do not see the harm in having a couple of popsicles, for instance.. I am really looking for some guidance on finding sweet drinks that are just *LESS* fattening and *LOWER* in calories than your average bottle of pop (250 calories- and very high in sugar and carbs)
> 
> ...



Just offering my 2 cents.  Did you ever try mixing some fruit juice in with club soda?  You get the fizz and the sweet for less cals than a regular soda and without fake sugar subs.  You can buy generic club soda for cheap and just mix up whatever type of juice you like into it at home and pop it into a portable bottle.  You can also freeze things like orange juice, cranberry juice, etc. for freezy pops.  You can make your own tea and sweeten it with honey and lemon or strawberry or whatever. Again you can do all the prep at home and transfer it to a bottle.   Just some thoughts.


----------



## masquerade (Nov 19, 2009)

Found it!

Thanks G.T. ... I'll be sure to check in!


----------



## Phoenix (Nov 19, 2009)

masquerade said:


> Found it!
> 
> Thanks G.T. ... I'll be sure to check in!



You're on the G.T. grid now.


----------



## Polk (Nov 19, 2009)

What's the best way to add protein to your breakfast in a conventional way (not really looking to make a special shake or anything)?


----------



## G.T. (Nov 19, 2009)

Polk said:


> What's the best way to add protein to your breakfast in a conventional way (not really looking to make a special shake or anything)?



Hardboil Eggs and peel them on a Sunday nights, putting them in a large tupperwear in the fridge for the week. Then it's just grab and go and very easy, eat the whites but not the yolks. 

If you're ok with Milk, have about 10oz. (skim) w/breakfast also. Another great source of protein is fat free cottage cheese. Hope that all helps.


----------



## Polk (Nov 19, 2009)

G.T. said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best way to add protein to your breakfast in a conventional way (not really looking to make a special shake or anything)?
> ...



Great ideas. Thanks man.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 19, 2009)

How does one divide by zero?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 19, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> How does one divide by zero?



You use a decode statement and set the zero value to null.
Leastwise, that's how the programmers where I work do it.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 19, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > How does one divide by zero?
> ...



Oh, I thought you'd just use Chuck Norris.


----------



## G.T. (Nov 20, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



Chuck Norris is a pussy.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 6, 2010)

I figured I'd bump this thread in case anyone's looking to get started.

I was browsing info regarding Obesity in this Country, and it's pretty fucking disgusting what the trends are doing.


----------



## mal (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah... I haven't Changed a thing... Just this Weekend started Excercising... Again.

Goal is at least 40lbs.



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Apr 6, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Yeah... I haven't Changed a thing... Just this Weekend started Excercising... Again.
> 
> Goal is at least 40lbs.
> 
> ...




To be real with ya, it's not a fun lifestyle and it comes with some sacrifice. 

Think of it this way: we're blessed with all of this updated technology, toys galore both adult and child, an internet that makes libraries almost irrelevant, and a life of convenience has been bestowed upon us by Capitalism, in its purest form. We are the Remote Control age. 

But if you believe in earning shit, than not only should we work to BUY all of this shit and enjoy it, but we should also make a sacrifice physically and not just consider ourselves "blessed" and be done with it. People used to actually have to walk up to the TV and turn the dial, and unless you invented the remote control you should make some sort of commitment to show you earned using this technology, not that you just let it fall into your hands and are glad to become fat and sloppy. 



I mean, I have this man code down pat, but it's just an opinion. 

And I know it's hard, and I know that it's easy to roll the eyes at it and name all of the things that keep us too busy, but that makes me feel even better to maintain a warrior's body despite my awful metabolism. 







Junk-food is considered a drug now, by me. If I indulge, then it's considered a relapse. I'm going to abstain completely for as long as possible. Bruce Lee's physique was a benchmark for me, it's about met. I'm happy. I miss junk food, but I'm happier than when I didn't miss it. 



end rant


----------



## mal (Apr 6, 2010)

G.T. said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah... I haven't Changed a thing... Just this Weekend started Excercising... Again.
> ...



I'm Blessed with a Job that had me Averaging 17 hours a Week OT last year... 

Got (2) Kids...

When it's Peaking at Work I can Work 25 to 35 Hours OT...

I don't Sleep much so that I can see my Kids in the Evenings...

That has me @ Work at 2 and 3 in the AM sometimes.

Not an Excuse, just a Reality.

My Brother-in-Law who is soon to NOT be, wants me to Work out with him...

He Works out 3 Hours a Night.

No Kids... And Currently "Single" while Divorcing.

I told him, that's the 3 Hours I Sleep, Motherfucker!... 



peace...


----------



## G.T. (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## G.T. (Apr 6, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...




You're using reality as an excuse as if there's no way around that reality. Even with no exercise at all, if you could eat right and working that many hours, you'd maintain a correct balance, weight wise. 

That, and anyone can find @ least 20 minutes.Try creativity.


----------



## G.T. (Apr 6, 2010)

The kids thing is my favorite, because if you can't sacrifice time now for your own vessel, your kids are likely to lose their dad altogether earlier than they really should have.


----------



## mal (Apr 6, 2010)

G.T. said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I haven't Gained... So I am Maintaining... Looking for Time to Excercise is the Goal.



peace...


----------



## mal (Apr 6, 2010)

G.T. said:


> The kids thing is my favorite, because if you can't sacrifice time now for your own vessel, your kids are likely to lose their dad altogether earlier than they really should have.



If I was 350 or 400lbs, I would Entertain that...

I am 40lbs over @ 38 Years...

I am not Teetering on the Edge of a Heart Attack...

I get Annual Check-ups and Require NO Meds.



peace...


----------

